# Esculcar



## ManPaisa

Del DRAE:
*esculcar**.*
(Quizá del lat. tardío _*sculcāre,_ y este del germ. _*skulkan_; cf. danés _skulke_, estar al acecho).

*1. *tr. Espiar, inquirir, averiguar con diligencia y cuidado.
*2. *tr. Registrar para buscar algo oculto.
*3. *tr._ Ext._ Buscar y matar las pulgas del cuerpo.

¿Se usa este término en su país/región?


----------



## flljob

En México, la 2a. acepción.


----------



## cestradar

Esculcar la bolsa
Esculcarle los bolsillos
Esculcarse todo

Si, en México se usa.


----------



## ungatomalo

En España, nunca.

Abundando, en España tendríamos algo así como:
Con la acepción 1, lo más habitual sería 'escudriñar' (examinar con mucha atención)
Con la acepción 2, 'registrar', 'espiar'.
Con la acepción 3, 'espulgar'


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Del DRAE:
> *esculcar**.*
> (Quizá dellat.tardío _*sculcāre,_ y este delgerm. _*skulkan_; cf.danés _skulke_, estar al acecho).
> 
> ¿Se usa este término en su país/región?


 
Yo no tenía noticia de que existiera


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Yo no tenía noticia de que existiera


 
En Colombia, como en México, *esculcar* es una palabra cotidiana, con el significado de *registrar*.

Menos mal que el DRAE no puso_ vulgar, desusado, coloquial, rústico_ y otras cosillas chocantes, sólo porque no se usa a 20 km a la redonda de su sede.



ungatomalo said:


> En España, nunca.
> Con la acepción 3, 'espulgar'


 
Según el DRAE, esta acepción es de Extremadura. Veamos si lo confirman Jellby o Ynez.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador solamente la primera y segunda acepción y de uso bastante común.

"*Esculcar en la vida ajena*"
*"Esculcar la billetera"*


----------



## 0scar

Soy otro que tiene noticias de ella por primera vez.
Solo diez mil googles de_ esculcar_ contra 14 millones de _registrar_ explican porque.
Hasta _espulgar_ aparece más veces.


----------



## cestradar

Claro, no puedes esculcar dominos por ejemplo, o esculcarse una cuenta, si se pudiera filtrar _registrar _usado como _buscar_, sería otra cosa.


----------



## ManPaisa

cestradar said:


> Claro, no puedes esculcar dominos por ejemplo, o esculcarse una cuenta, si se pudiera filtrar _registrar _usado como _buscar_, sería otra cosa.


 
Ni _esculcarse en un hotel._

_Registrar_ es un verbo con muchas más acepciones que_ esculcar, _quince en total según el DRAE.


----------



## 0scar

cestradar said:


> Claro, no puedes esculcar dominos por ejemplo, o esculcarse una cuenta, si se pudiera filtrar _registrar _usado como _buscar_, sería otra cosa.


 
Si se pudiese filtrar _esculcar_ usado como_ buscar_ aparecería la fabulosa cantidad de menos de 10.000...

PD.:Hay un Club de Padrinos de Esculcar. Todos lo que quieran salvar a _esculcar_ en vez de a las ballenas, este es su lugar:

http://www.reservadepalabras.org/apadrina-listar.php?palabra=esculcar


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina, las acepciones 1 y 2. "Esculcar el horizonte" es una frase hecha, y en el lunfardo "esculcar" es lo que ahora se dice "bolsiquear" ("bolsear" en muchas zonas comprendidas entre los trópicos), es decir, extraer cosas de los bolsillos ajenos.


----------



## 0scar

Puse en Google la frase hecha "Esculcar el horizonte" y no aparece una sola vez. 
De "esculcar los bolsillos" solo encuentro páginas de México y Colombia. 
Los que afanaban de los bolsillos eran pungas o punguistas.


----------



## Probo

ungatomalo said:


> En España, nunca.


 
Hola: No es por contradecirte, pero es que España es muy grande. En Galicia se oye, y mucho. Es cierto que es palabra que existe en gallego. No sé decir si es préstamo del castellano, o si como en tantos otros casos, es una derivación coincidente. Para acabar de ser sinceros, diré que es palabra mucho más usada entre hablantes del gallego que del castellano. Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ManPaisa said:


> En Colombia, como en México, *esculcar* es una palabra cotidiana, con el significado de *registrar*.
> 
> Menos mal que el DRAE no puso_ vulgar, desusado, coloquial, rústico_ y otras cosillas chocantes, sólo porque no se usa a 20 km a la redonda de su sede.


 
Como bien sabes, es verbo relativamente conocido en México.

Como lo confirma el dicho:

_¡A mí, que me esculquen!_

(¡O sea, yo no fui!)


----------



## swift

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Se usa este término en su país/región?


Hola:

En Costa Rica: Sí, con los tres sentidos recogidos en el DRAE .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## aleCcowaN

0scar said:


> Puse en Google la frase hecha "Esculcar el horizonte" y no aparece una sola vez.
> De "esculcar los bolsillos" solo encuentro páginas de México y Colombia.
> Los que afanaban de los bolsillos eran pungas o punguistas.


Buscá de nuevo y fijate los resultados que incluyen "esculcan horizontes" o "esculca el horizonte". Hay varios casos en castellano pero veo que la frase me resulta conocida porque en gallego "esculcar" significa "observar atentamente", y es el típico uso que la inmigración intensifica y que luego cede con las generaciones. Yo lo escuché toda mi vida y eso que de gallego tengo sólo amigos y vecinos del barrio.

En el otro sentido, el de "hurgar", encuentro ejemplos aislados, como comentarios de lectores en La Nación (SIC "realmente crees que sobran los comentarios? me parece que compraste la idea del dakar 100 %, si te pones a *esculcar* un poco mas en terminos de derechos, ningun evento tiene derecho a sobrepasar las reglas del territorio sobre el que se realiza... "). Hay varios en los blogs de Clarín, pero está caído el sitio.

Esculcar tiene sólo cuatro incidencias en CREA, 3 de Colombia y 1 de México.


----------



## 0scar

Si hay* varios* casos y algunos lectores de La Nación la conocen. Por ahí vamos bien.


----------



## fsabroso

ManPaisa said:


> Del DRAE:
> *esculcar**.*
> (Quizá dellat.tardío _*sculcāre,_ y este delgerm. _*skulkan_; cf.danés _skulke_, estar al acecho).
> 
> *1. *tr. Espiar, inquirir, averiguar con diligencia y cuidado.
> *2. *tr. Registrar para buscar algo oculto.
> *3. *tr._ Ext._ Buscar y matar las pulgas del cuerpo.
> 
> ¿Se usa este término en su país/región?


En Perú no se usa.

En Chile es de uso común, en su segunda acepción.


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> _¡A mí, que me esculquen!_
> 
> (¡O sea, yo no fui!)


 
Por aquí decimos: _¡A mí, que me registren!_ (No tengo nada que esconder)

Saludos


----------



## vickrob27

Pero respondiendo a la inquietud de quien inicio este hilo, no creo que se pueda decir que en Argentina se lo usa por el hecho de que en el foro de La Nación lo mencionan. De hecho, yo no sabía que existía.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¡Qué diferencia entre decir que uno no ha oído algo y decir que no se usa!

¡Qué diferencia entre decir si algo se usa y decir si algo es frecuente!

Muchas cosas que leo acá se parecen a escuchar "En la Argentina no hay budistas. Yo no conozco ninguno".

Creo que queda claro que el término se usa más en México y en Colombia, y una visita a CREA hubiera dado inmediatamente indicios de ello. También queda claro que se lo usa mucho en el sentido de "hurgar", "registrar lo oculto".

Pero lamento tener que quitarle el derecho de veto de alcance nacional a mis compatriotas, como también tener que resentir algunas de sus implicaciones. "Esculcar el horizonte" lo he escuchado cien veces o más aquí en Buenos Aires y lo usé varias veces. También recordé que era frecuente corregirla a "otear el horizonte" como también era frecuente corregir ésta a "esculcar el horizonte", y ayer me di cuenta que para un gallego es imposible por definición "otear" algo en la llanura pampeana, más si se apellida Otero, pues bien sabe lo que significan ambas palabras, de allí que lo corrija naturalmente a algo como "esculcar". También recordé que "¿estás esculcando el horizonte?" era una broma que se les hacía a los comerciantes que preocupados por la falta de clientes se paraban en la puerta de su local con mirada ansiosa pero sin ofrecer sus mercancías a los transeúntes -éste, un acto que siempre se consideró muy bajo aquí-.

Claro, decir 'no se usa' eran sólo tres palabras.


----------



## Epilio

Probo said:


> Hola: No es por contradecirte, pero es que España es muy grande. En Galicia se oye, y mucho. Es cierto que es palabra que existe en gallego. No sé decir si es préstamo del castellano, o si como en tantos otros casos, es una derivación coincidente. Para acabar de ser sinceros, diré que es palabra mucho más usada entre hablantes del gallego que del castellano. Saludos.



Curioso.

En Asturias también se emplea bastante, aunque ligeramente modificado en tanto es *escucar*. Realmente hasta hoy no sabía que existía un verbo semejante en castellano (jamás escuché ese verbo empleado en los medios de comunicación). 

Asumí que era un verbo típicamente asturiano (de la lengua asturiana) o cuando menos de la zona noroccidental de la península que, por cercanía, habían tenido una evolución casi pareja y compartían muchos rasgos (como este ejemplo léxico).

De todos modos en España, fuera de la órbita galaicoastur, posiblemente se trate de un arcaísmo.

Saludos cordiales.

Edito: corrijo un punto. Escucar es un localismo dentro del asturiano. El término mas común es *esclucar*, cuya diferencia fonética más evidente con respecto a la forma castellana es que se ha producido una inversión.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El germanismo *esculcar*, es un occidentalismo vivo en América, como tantos otros (es una de las características del léxico americano y canario). Es tema muy estudiado. La masiva presencia en la época del imperio como navegantes  de gallegos y portugueses (en esa época con muy pocas diferencias idiomáticas) en las naos  de América y la prolongada estancia a bordo resultaban en la adopción por parte de los colonos de términos gallego-portugueses y marineros que hoy están muy vivos en el uso americano. En la Península Ibérica la palabra *esculcar* sólo vive (además de Galicia y Portugal) en el castellano hablado en zonas del antiguo dominio leonés, colindantes además con el territorio galaico-portugués. Es desconocida, creo, el el resto del dominio peninsular.


----------



## swift

aleCcowaN said:


> Creo que queda claro que el término se usa más en México y en Colombia, y una visita a CREA hubiera dado inmediatamente indicios de ello. También queda claro que se lo usa mucho en el sentido de "hurgar", "registrar lo oculto".



Hola Alec:

Tenés razón. El que uno no use una expresión o el que uno no la haya escuchado no significa que no se use en el resto de la nación. Asimismo, no se puede concluir que un verbo se usa más en un país que en otro por el hecho de que una mayoría de foristas provenientes de cierto país han corroborado su uso .

Mi mensaje anterior fue a lo mejor muy breve, porque la pregunta inicial lo permitía. Pero considero interesante agregar algunos comentarios. En Costa Rica, se esculca el cabello de un animal o de una persona, en busca de pulgas o piojos. También se esculca en el bolso, en busca de las llaves o cualquier otro objeto. También se esculcan las pertenencias de otro. Y se esculca un asunto, para sacar a la luz lo que está oculto (con el mismo sentido de _averiguar_).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ManPaisa

swift said:


> Mi mensaje anterior fue a lo mejor muy breve, porque la pregunta inicial lo permitía. Pero considero interesante agregar algunos comentarios. En Costa Rica, se esculca el cabello de un animal o de una persona, en busca de pulgas o piojos. También se esculca en el bolso, en busca de las llaves o cualquier otro objeto. También se esculcan las pertenencias de otro. Y se esculca un asunto, para sacar a la luz lo que está oculto (con el mismo sentido de _averiguar_).


. 

O sea que se conservan las tres acepciones del RAE (¡bingo, bingo, bingo!)
Sirva eso como compensación por aquel extraño uso de _*ojalá*_.


----------



## Betildus

fsabroso said:


> En Perú no se usa.
> 
> En Chile es de uso común, en su segunda acepción.


 No, en Chile jamás lo he escuchado ni tampoco lo he leído.


----------



## Södertjej

Algunas aportaciones más sobre este verbo en otro hilo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1095177


----------



## HUMBERT0

Esculcar es de lo más común acá, p.ej. “no me gusta que me esculques el bolso”, “¿Por qué estás esculque y esculque, se te perdió algo?”, “ya me esculqué y no encuentro las llaves, creo que las extravié”, “a fulanito lo esculcaron y le encontraron algo, porque ya lo corrieron”, “¿ya esculcaron en los sillones?, a lo mejor ahí se le cayó el anillo”, etc.


----------



## bb008

Hola

La he escuchado muy pocas veces por estos lados, sin embargo en muchas oportunidades oí decir expresiones como "se la pasa *esculcando* por todas partes".

Saludos.-


----------



## vickrob27

aleCcowaN said:


> ¡Qué diferencia entre decir que uno no ha oído algo y decir que no se usa!
> 
> ¡Qué diferencia entre decir si algo se usa y decir si algo es frecuente!
> 
> Muchas cosas que leo acá se parecen a escuchar "En la Argentina no hay budistas. Yo no conozco ninguno".
> 
> Creo que queda claro que el término se usa más en México y en Colombia, y una visita a CREA hubiera dado inmediatamente indicios de ello. También queda claro que se lo usa mucho en el sentido de "hurgar", "registrar lo oculto".
> 
> Pero lamento tener que quitarle el derecho de veto de alcance nacional a mis compatriotas, como también tener que resentir algunas de sus implicaciones. "Esculcar el horizonte" lo he escuchado cien veces o más aquí en Buenos Aires y lo usé varias veces. También recordé que era frecuente corregirla a "otear el horizonte" como también era frecuente corregir ésta a "esculcar el horizonte", y ayer me di cuenta que para un gallego es imposible por definición "otear" algo en la llanura pampeana, más si se apellida Otero, pues bien sabe lo que significan ambas palabras, de allí que lo corrija naturalmente a algo como "esculcar". También recordé que "¿estás esculcando el horizonte?" era una broma que se les hacía a los comerciantes que preocupados por la falta de clientes se paraban en la puerta de su local con mirada ansiosa pero sin ofrecer sus mercancías a los transeúntes -éste, un acto que siempre se consideró muy bajo aquí-.
> 
> Claro, decir 'no se usa' eran sólo tres palabras.




Estimado aleCcowaN,

Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero de ninguna manera quise decir que porque yo no conozco el término éste no sea de uso. Simplemente intenté mencionar que no estamos ante una expresión ampliamente extendida en nuestra lengua cotidiana. 
Con respecto al veto, no hay problema, podés quitarlo todo lo que quieras, yo tampoco les tengo simpatía a los "vetadores" ya sean éstos de cualquier tipo.
En cuanto a los budistas coincido contigo: nunca vi ninguno pero que debe haber en la Argentina, debe haber.

Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

Pues como ya lo dijeron varios foristas mexicanos, por estas tierras se usa y muy a menudo.
Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

vickrob27 said:


> Estimado aleCcowaN,
> 
> Perdón por mi ignorancia, pero de ninguna manera quise decir que porque yo no conozco el término éste no sea de uso. Simplemente intenté mencionar que no estamos ante una expresión ampliamente extendida en nuestra lengua cotidiana.
> Con respecto al veto, no hay problema, podés quitarlo todo lo que quieras, yo tampoco les tengo simpatía a los "vetadores" ya sean éstos de cualquier tipo.
> En cuanto a los budistas coincido contigo: nunca vi ninguno pero que debe haber en la Argentina, debe haber.
> 
> Saludos


Mi estimado compatriota, yo también forcé conclusiones por ser demasiado lógico. Es que si preguntan "¿se usa?" y hay un solo caso, yo contesto "¡claro que sí!" pero si preguntan "¿es común?" digo "¡para nada!". Por supuesto el habla cotidiana no necesita ser sometida a las mismas pruebas que un teorema.

Todo el tema me hizo reflexionar sobre la mutabilidad del idioma cotidiano. Estuve pensando sobre este tema y no recuerdo haberla escuchado ni usado en los últimos, por lo menos, 10 años. No obstante todos mis recuerdos de su uso, los que conté en el post anterior, están muy concentrados hace 25 o 35 años atrás.


----------



## fsabroso

Betildus said:


> No, en Chile jamás lo he escuchado ni tampoco lo he leído.


Hola:

Me sorprende, entonces quizás no es tan común como pensaba. Tengo amigos que lo usaban con frecuencia, ellos son de las comunas de Lo Espejo, Cerro Navia, Maypú y Quilicura.


----------



## Betildus

HUMBERT0 said:


> Esculcar es de lo más común acá, p.ej. “no me gusta que me esculques el bolso”, “¿Por qué estás esculque y esculque, se te perdió algo?”, “ya me esculqué y no encuentro las llaves, creo que las extravié”, “a fulanito lo esculcaron y le encontraron algo, porque ya lo corrieron”, “¿ya esculcaron en los sillones?, a lo mejor ahí se le cayó el anillo”, etc.


Acá sería :
- No me gusta que me registres el bolso.
- Ya busqué las llaves y no las encontré....
- ¿Revisaron los sillones?....





bb008 said:


> Hola
> La he escuchado muy pocas veces por estos lados, sin embargo en muchas oportunidades oí decir expresiones como "se la pasa *esculcando* por todas partes".
> Saludos.-


Aquí diríamos: "Se la pasa *espiando/registrando* por todas partes"



fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> Me sorprende, entonces quizás no es tan común como pensaba. Tengo amigos que lo usaban con frecuencia, ellos son de las comunas de Lo Espejo, Cerro Navia, Ma*i*pú y Quilicura.


Por favor, no tomarlo como una discriminación pero por los sectores que indicas, ¿no será usado con la tercera acepción de la RAE?
*3. *tr._ Ext._ Buscar y matar las pulgas del cuerpo.


----------



## lady jekyll

No lo había oído en mi vida... (hablo por mí, esto es, sin incluir al resto de mis compatriotas...)


----------



## fsabroso

Betildus said:


> Por favor, no tomarlo como una discriminación pero por los sectores que indicas, ¿no será usado con la tercera acepción de la RAE?
> *3. *tr._ Ext._ Buscar y matar las pulgas del cuerpo.


No, no lo es, ya lo había expresado en mi respuesta anterior.


fsabroso said:


> En Perú no se usa.
> 
> En Chile es de uso común, *en su segunda acepción*.


----------



## Betildus

fsabroso said:


> No, no lo es, ya lo había expresado en mi respuesta anterior.


Disculpa, había olvidado que habías hecho mención de ello.
He quedado tan intrigada con tu aseveración y buscando en google, encontré esta página, donde nos tienen que poner su equivalencia: *esculcar: registrar, fisgonear.
*


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:


> En Colombia, como en México, *esculcar* es una palabra cotidiana, con el significado de *registrar*.


Me consta que sí. Yo aprendí esta palabra en Bogotá, de boca de un entrañable compañero de trabajo caleño que tenía la paciencia de enriquecer mi vocabulario (y también de agregar palabras al suyo), y al que desafortunadamente no he vuelto a ver. Antes de vivir en Bogotá nunca la había escuchado.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile no se esculca a nadie.
La palabra no se usa en el lenguaje cotidiano, y estoy seguro de que la mayoría ni siquiera tendría claro qué significa.
Claro, eso no incluye a todos los chilenos, y la he visto escrita más de una vez, pero no es usada como parte del léxico chilensis vulgaris.
Lo que me sorprende es que las comunas que menciona Fsabroso son casi todos barrios muy populares, con un registro normalmente muy bajo de lenguaje, y la palabra en cuestión es bastante rebuscada por estos lados.
Como diría Condorito: "Exijo una explicación".
_


----------



## Juan Miguel González

0scar said:


> Si se pudiese filtrar _esculcar_ usado como_ buscar_ aparecería la fabulosa cantidad de menos de 10.000...
> 
> PD.:Hay un Club de Padrinos de Esculcar. Todos lo que quieran salvar a _esculcar_ en vez de a las ballenas, este es su lugar:
> 
> http://www.reservadepalabras.org/apadrina-listar.php?palabra=esculcar


 


No es necesario rescatarla,  ni está en peligro de extinción, cien millones de mexicanos la usan.


----------



## Ibermanolo

lady jekyll said:


> No lo había oído en mi vida... (hablo por mí, esto es, sin incluir al resto de mis compatriotas...)


 
Yo tampoco.


----------



## didakticos

Reviviendo un antiguo hilo. Me pareció curioso hoy escuchar esta palabra de labios de una estadounidense-colombiano-cubana . Sí, un arroz con mango: ella nació en Estados Unidos de madre colombiana y padre cubano. Pensaba que esta palabra era de uso concreto en Costa Rica, pero vengo al foro y me encuentro con esta agradable sorpresa.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

A mí, que me esculquen: no sé qué es arroz con mando.


----------



## chiquillamalagueña

Pues en España, aparte de la zona gallega y asturiana, yo os puedo decir, que aquí, en Andalucía, se dice y mucho, siempre con el significado de "registrar", "buscar algo". Para mí es palabra cotidiana y la oigo y la digo mucho. Mi madre, por ejemplo, cuando me ve buscando un collar o unos pendientes donde tiene sus cosas, siempre me dice: "¿Qué me estás esculcando?"


----------



## utrerana

Como buena casi inapetente y pésima comiendo en la infancia, siempre oí a mi madre que me reñía diciéndome eso de:¡esta niña siempre esculcando en el plato!, o aquello de:¡ deja de esculcar en la comida!. Luego ya, mi madre aprovechaba y seguía la riña con caracter retroactivo,rememorando ascos y mohínes desde que era pequeña y la consiguiente frase de:¡hoy no comes chuches!
Por tanto, en Sevilla, y más concretamente en mi casa, se ha usado desde siempre.
¡Un saludito!


----------



## chiquillamalagueña

Cierto, también se esculca en la comida. Recuerdo un día de feria que el suegro de un primo mío, se pasó todo el rato esculcando en el plato de paella, buscando los tropezones ¬¬ Me tenía frita


----------



## swift

Es cierto, ese uso sevillano también se da en Costa Rica. Yo esculcaba el arroz y los picadillos para sacarles la cebolla y el chile morrón. En el uso costarricense, 'esculcar' se usa como transitivo directo; no se usa la preposición 'en'.


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo nunca había escuchado la palabra *esculcar*. Tampoco habría sabido entender de qué se trataba antes de leer este hilo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo también la oigo por Andalucía.


----------

